

Heyzap (YC W09) releases Ads SDK allowing its 4,200 developers to monetize - immad
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/03/22/mobile-game-network-heyzap-releases-its-ads-sdk-allowing-its-4200-developers-to-monetize-their-apps

======
vegashacker
How does this compare to Chartboost?

